# Type of Substrate?



## LadyPenrhyn (Feb 27, 2015)

So next weekend I'm planning on redoing my tank (65L with heater, filter, light etc) with a proper planted aquarium. My question is regarding the 'soil'. Most of the ones I've found (Organic) seem to have extra stuff added...which means it's no good for a tank. So I'm looking at specific aquatic soils.

I've found this one, which seems alright but wanted to see if anyone had any opinions on it or had any other suggestions for what I could use.

https://www.aquariumproducts.com.au/catalogue_products.php?prodID=6946&catID=65


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I have always used Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix capped with black sand - which has worked extremely well for me

However, I follow several planted tank groups on Facebook and many people appreciate floramax. I believe you will still need to dose liquid ferts if you have stem plants but I would wait to see if anyone on here has actually used this substrate


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

I have both of my little 3 gallon tanks planted with Amazonia Aqua Soil with a sand cap. I REALLY like it. It is soil specifically made for aquariums and it is full of plant nutrients. It does however cause high ammonia at first, and some people say you have to cycle it for like a month before the ammonia spikes go away. In my case however mine were completely done and at 0 ammonia in 36 hours in both tanks.


----------



## LadyPenrhyn (Feb 27, 2015)

summersea said:


> I have always used Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix capped with black sand - which has worked extremely well for me
> 
> However, I follow several planted tank groups on Facebook and many people appreciate floramax. I believe you will still need to dose liquid ferts if you have stem plants but I would wait to see if anyone on here has actually used this substrate



Is this the one here?
http://www.bunnings.com.au/miracle-grow-25l-organic-vegetable-and-herb-potting-mix_p3010227


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I use both Miracle Gro and FloraMax. FloraMax is basically just crushed lava stone, it doesn't provide any nutrients like a soil would, but only allows the plants to better attach to the gravel.

The only substrates that are not inert (do not provide nutrients like gravel, sand, FloraMax, Flourite, etc.) are soils. Miracle Gro is one of them, you just have to watch out for fertilizers since you don't really want animal waste to go into the tank (this is fine for outdoor ponds and such, but not in such a small closed off space as our tanks) 

And yes, that's the one you'd look for for the soil. Make sure you get some gravel or sand to put over top of it so it doesn't fly everywhere later. I've used both sand and gravel for caps, I prefer sand over gravel, it's easier to clean since gravel allows all the debris to sink in and you can't gravel vac as easier whereas sand, it just sits on top more or less.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

I use Miracle Gro organic garden soil capped with Black Diamond blasting sand (coal slag). MG organic potting mix is to light for me. Instead of pouring it in the tank dry and pouring water over it, I mix it in a 5 gal bucket to make sure it is saturated well with just enough water.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have used several different store bought dirt and used in my tanks without any issues-I look for soil that doesn't have any added ferts-especially time release ferts or the water retaining bead.

Top soil can sometimes be a better choice than potting soil IMO/E-mainly due to them not having the additives you don't want and the vermiculite/perilite(spelling) and while these won't cause any water quality problems per se'-it can be unsightly, float in the water column-especially when you pull and/or re-plant-easy enough to fish out with a net. It can also clog the filter if you use an HOB or canister type filter.

My favorite dirt to use is what I dig up in my pasture-nice composted black dirt with a little red clay and sand mixed in it.

With all the different dirt I have used-I like to sift it first to get the large clumps out-sticks, rocks, roots...etc.....

I like pool filter sand better than play sand for my cap-but either will work-I just like the color better on the pool filter sand.


----------



## LadyPenrhyn (Feb 27, 2015)

Is this the right one? It's got the same name as the one you guys have in the States, but the ingredients seem to be different?

https://www.scottsaustralia.com.au/...nic-choice/organic-choice-vegetable-herb-mix/

(Sorry to be asking all these questions, I just want to make sure I get the right product)


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

LadyPenrhyn said:


> Is this the right one? It's got the same name as the one you guys have in the States, but the ingredients seem to be different?
> 
> https://www.scottsaustralia.com.au/...nic-choice/organic-choice-vegetable-herb-mix/
> 
> (Sorry to be asking all these questions, I just want to make sure I get the right product)


https://www.scottsaustralia.com.au/miracle-gro/miracle-gro-organic-choice/organic-choice-potting-planting-mix/

Seems like either would work... most people use the organic choice potting mix

Make sure you check out the How to: planted tank sticky

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114575
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114575&page=4


----------



## Galilea (Jan 6, 2015)

Looking at the Miracle Gro ingredients it says "Pasteurized Poultry litter". So.... chicken poop?


----------



## LadyPenrhyn (Feb 27, 2015)

With not being able to get the exact product that you guys in the states have, I've decided to go with a specific aquatic soil. As a newbie, I think this is a safer alternative for my fish.


----------



## pasoindy (Feb 19, 2012)

I use Flourite and sand. Real easy.


----------



## LadyPenrhyn (Feb 27, 2015)

Flourite is really expensive here. You're looking at around $80 for a bag. The one I'm interested in is CAL Aqua Black Earth. It's a reasonable price, it's easy to work with, doesn't need a cap and it doesn't leech as much Ammonia into the tank as other substrates.


----------

